# Wyndham availability RCI



## winnipiseogee (Sep 23, 2012)

Does RCI have the same Wyndham availability as the Wyndham system itself shows?  I.e. if Wyndham Bonnet Creek has a week available in early november does it show up in both the reservation available to Wyndham members as well as RCI Weeks or Points?  Or... Does the Wyndham reservation system generally have much better availability than what is shown to RCI?

Thanks (and hope that question makes sense).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 23, 2012)

If I understand your question correctly, a Wyndham week must be reserved in the Wyndham system by a Wyndham owner and then deposited into RCI in order for that week to be available through an RCI exchange.

So "no" just because you see a week in the Wyndham system available for reservation by a Wyndham owner, does not mean you will also be able to see it through RCI as an exchange.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wyndham inventory in RCI is either deposited by fixed week owners (or non point  float owners) or bulk deposited by Wyndham.  Inventory in the Wyndham system for Wyndham point owners to reserve is not the same inventory that is available to RCI members.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks! That is exactly what i was trying to understand!


----------



## learnalot (Sep 23, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> If I understand your question correctly, a Wyndham week must be reserved in the Wyndham system by a Wyndham owner and then deposited into RCI in order for that week to be available through an RCI exchange.
> 
> So "no" just because you see a week in the Wyndham system available for reservation by a Wyndham owner, does not mean you will also be able to see it through RCI as an exchange.



Also just to clarify this response a bit, with the exception of fixed week owners, Wyndham owners do NOT reserve a specific week for deposit with RCI.  They are actually not allowed to do so.  Rather, they deposit Wyndham points which Wyndham then translates into inventory as they see fit.  

The answer to the OP'S question remains the same either way.  No, you will not see the same inventory available in Wyndham and through RCI.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 24, 2012)

Furthermore, Wyndham chooses inventory to deposit at about 8-9 months prior to use, so owners have a month or two to book the most desirable inventory internally.  Therefore, RCI generally gets "the leftovers."  There are still some very good leftovers, but things that are tricky to get internally are impossible to get via RCI.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 24, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Also just to clarify this response a bit, with the exception of fixed week owners, Wyndham owners do NOT reserve a specific week for deposit with RCI.  They are actually not allowed to do so.  Rather, they deposit Wyndham points which Wyndham then translates into inventory as they see fit.
> 
> The answer to the OP'S question remains the same either way.  No, you will not see the same inventory available in Wyndham and through RCI.



Thanks for the clarification.  Admittedly, the only Wyndham inventory I've ever deposited into RCI has been fixed weeks as I've been successful in using my 77k points contract personally and with/for friends.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wondering about this last night. I think I've read it before, tried to do a search but was unsuccessful. If a Wyndham points owner deposits 77K points into RCI, what TPU will the points yield?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 24, 2012)

There is no tpu equivalent for wyndham points.  A 2 bedroom could have a tpu of 4 but you can't get it unless you deposit 109k-224k depending on the season.  

On the other hand you can get a one bedroom that has a tpu of 60 for 143k or less depending on the season.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 24, 2012)

So yes based on the chart, some inventory is a bargin and some inventory is not good value.  You need to decide. 

Studio in NYC via Wyndham/RCI Portal good value. 

light pink 2 BR orando non holiday week, not such a good value.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 24, 2012)

I located the chart, but I guess I was wondering how it works in terms of actually getting something if there is no TPU assigned to the deposit like all the other deposits floating around in the weeks system. 

I don't plan to deposit my points unless I can't find a vac to spend them on next spring. I'm sure that's unlikely. I'm just curious.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> So yes based on the chart, some inventory is a bargin and some inventory is not good value.  You need to decide.
> 
> Studio in NYC via Wyndham/RCI Portal good value.
> 
> light pink 2 BR orando non holiday week, not such a good value.



I think a light bulb just went off with your post Sandy. 

So if I deposited 140K pts, I'd never get a 2 bedroom in prime season. I'd only be able to pull units that were classified as pink season? With the avg MF of $5, possible transaction fee, and the exchange fee the week would be over $900, so in pink season that's definitely not a great value in Orlando, because of course BC can be had for as low as 112K points. That's what the light over my head is saying. Is that what you're trying to show me?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 24, 2012)

It's worth noting that the chart does not always apply---point values are sometimes discounted from what you'd "expect" based on the chart.  There does not seem to be rhyme or reason to when discounts happen, and they are usually (but not always) done quietly, with no announcement.


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 24, 2012)

The fixed grid for Wyndham points in RCI can be a reasonable value when used to trade for DVC,  Manhattan Club, and other high TPU trades like summer Myrtle Beach and Summer Cape Cod

I also think it is a better value when used for 1 BD rooms - than for 2 BD rooms as the step-up in TPUs is usually small between a 1 BD and a 2 BD,  but the Wyndham points step-up is 80K points.


----------



## Giselherr (Sep 28, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Also just to clarify this response a bit, with the exception of fixed week owners, Wyndham owners do NOT reserve a specific week for deposit with RCI.  They are actually not allowed to do so.  Rather, they deposit Wyndham points which Wyndham then translates into inventory as they see fit.
> 
> The answer to the OP'S question remains the same either way.  No, you will not see the same inventory available in Wyndham and through RCI.



Now I am confused:  when you say above "Wyndham owners" are you meaning owners of Wyndham points? And that fixed week owners are the only owners able to deposit a specific week into RCI?  The reason I ask is because I am having a problem with RCI and Wyndham:  Specifically I own a 1 bedroom week 48 at Kingsgate which I have only stayed in one year (2007) the weeks for 2008, 2009, 2010 & 2011 were deposited into the old FAX internal exchange system.  Somewhere around 2008 I acquired a Wyndham points package which conferred upon me membership in RCI weeks program.  (I also own a week at Ocean Key in Virgina Beach which week I have regularly deposited into RCI).  My RCI "deposit" account says that I have several deposits which can NOT be searched against on line, but only via a vacation consultant because these deposits were deposits based upon 77000 points which I had not used  from my Kingsgate points account.     Just this month I tried to deposit to RCI my 2012 week 48 one bedroom at Kingsgate.  Yesterday I received from RCI this notification:

_Due to circumstance beyond our control, we are unable to accept the Vacation Time .... for deposit with RCI. .... Please contact your resort as soon as possible to take care of this important detail.  After this matter is resolved with your resort, please call an RCI Guide to re-deposit your Vacation Time. _

As you will note there is NO explanation as to what "this important detail" is. I have contacted Kingsgate directly only to be promised a call back (which never happened) several times, I have contacted Wyndham corporate only to be referred back to Kingsgate and RCI.  

Does anyone have any idea what MAY be going on?


----------



## learnalot (Sep 29, 2012)

Giselherr said:


> Now I am confused:  when you say above "Wyndham owners" are you meaning owners of Wyndham points? And that fixed week owners are the only owners able to deposit a specific week into RCI?  The reason I ask is because I am having a problem with RCI and Wyndham:  Specifically I own a 1 bedroom week 48 at Kingsgate which I have only stayed in one year (2007) the weeks for 2008, 2009, 2010 & 2011 were deposited into the old FAX internal exchange system.  Somewhere around 2008 I acquired a Wyndham points package which conferred upon me membership in RCI weeks program.  (I also own a week at Ocean Key in Virgina Beach which week I have regularly deposited into RCI).  My RCI "deposit" account says that I have several deposits which can NOT be searched against on line, but only via a vacation consultant because these deposits were deposits based upon 77000 points which I had not used  from my Kingsgate points account.     Just this month I tried to deposit to RCI my 2012 week 48 one bedroom at Kingsgate.  Yesterday I received from RCI this notification:
> 
> _Due to circumstance beyond our control, we are unable to accept the Vacation Time .... for deposit with RCI. .... Please contact your resort as soon as possible to take care of this important detail.  After this matter is resolved with your resort, please call an RCI Guide to re-deposit your Vacation Time. _
> 
> ...



The answer to your questions at the top of your post - yes, I was referring to owners of Wyndham points and, yes, the only people who can deposit specific Wyndham weeks with RCI are fixed week owners depositing their fixed weeks.  We don't own any fixed weeks so I can't really clarify for you how that process is supposed to work.  I would suggedt that you try speaking with tech support - perhaps your account is coded incorrectly somehow and it is not picking you up as a fixed week owner able to deposit your own fixed week.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2012)

> As you will note there is NO explanation as to what "this important detail" is.


Is this for 2013, by any chance?  If so, you probably have to pre-pay your 2013 MFs before the resort will confirm the deposit.  Because the 2013 budget is probably not yet established, most resorts will charge you the 2012 amount, and then send you an invoice for the difference when the 2013 bills go out.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Even if you have a fixed week if it has been converted to points it would require the portal or a call.  If you deposited points before the change they stayed in the system as non visible deposits that required a phone call to search.  Its been a while so I am not sure when deposits made under the old system expire.  So even though you have a weeks account if you have points now and want to deposit in RCI you need to use the portal.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I think a light bulb just went off with your post Sandy.
> 
> So if I deposited 140K pts, I'd never get a 2 bedroom in prime season. I'd only be able to pull units that were classified as pink season? With the avg MF of $5, possible transaction fee, and the exchange fee the week would be over $900, so in pink season that's definitely not a great value in Orlando, because of course BC can be had for as low as 112K points. That's what the light over my head is saying. Is that what you're trying to show me?



Yes that is part of the idea.  I also consider other ways to get units, other sources: exchanges from different portals, bonus weeks, extra holidays etc.  I own several sources from which to access inventory: straight up RCI weeks, RCI points ( which I am going to drop), Wyndham and RCI weeks & points through their portal, HGVC and portals, HIVC and portals, II ( which I just let lapse), SFX and DAE independent exchange companies. So I have 10 different sources to check.  Each has a different pricing and point structure.  So I manage to book an exchange via the lowest cost source.

In RCI Red seasons with higher availability and lower demand ( eg summer in Orlando) it is not wise to use a fixed point/season portal, you would be better off booking through something that adjusts the point value based on supply and demand.  For this scenario RCI weeks and points is good.  HGVC portal is bad. Wyndham direct ( I use VIP Perks) is good for within 60 day checking, and RCI portal is not as fixed as the table posted above shows). It should never be higher than the points in the table but it could be lower.  

For very high demand higher point larger units my HGVC is good value, it is also good for studios.  I generally find that Wyndham portal is cheaper for 1 br unit.  Again both of these scenarios are for high point value exchanges ( NYC, The Crane Barbados etc).  I booked 5 night in a studio NYC for 65,000 Wyndham points.  I booked a 1 br at the crane for 143,000 Wyndham points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

When we talk Wyndham we are talking points.  If you are a fixed week owner at Wyndham you really are only a member of RCI weeks, nothing else. ( I guess there could be a few of you who are with II.)


----------



## Giselherr (Sep 29, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Is this for 2013, by any chance?  If so, you probably have to pre-pay your 2013 MFs before the resort will confirm the deposit.  Because the 2013 budget is probably not yet established, most resorts will charge you the 2012 amount, and then send you an invoice for the difference when the 2013 bills go out.



That would have been easy, but no it is for 2012.  The notice says "check In: 12/01/2012

BTW when I asked RCI about maintenance fee payment the RCI person told me that they could accept deposits up to three years in advance even if MF hadn't been paid.  (That sounds like BS to me, but what do I know?)


----------



## Giselherr (Sep 29, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Even if you have a fixed week if it has been converted to points it would require the portal or a call.  If you deposited points before the change they stayed in the system as non visible deposits that required a phone call to search.  Its been a while so I am not sure when deposits made under the old system expire.  So even though you have a weeks account if you have points now and want to deposit in RCI you need to use the portal.



I think, perhaps, I worded my question incorrectly.  I still own fixed weeks at Ocean Key, Kingsgate & Patriots Place.  Subsequent to getting these weeks due to unusual circumstances I acquired a 238K points package deeded as a week 51 at Kingsgate.  After I acquired the points package I also (as part of the package) received an RCI account (which for some reason is a "weeks" account).


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2012)

> RCI person told me that they could accept deposits up to three years in advance even if MF hadn't been paid. (That sounds like BS to me, but what do I know?)


I think it might be two years, not three.   And, RCI doesn't care if the fees are paid or not---if the resort confirms the deposit, RCI will take it.  A few resorts will confirm for unpaid years, but most won't.

If it were me, I'd start by calling RCI to see if they know *why* the resort would not confirm the deposit.  If they can't tell you, call the resort directly during normal business hours, and see if you can't eventually get transferred to the person who handles deposit confirmations.  I've had a deposit rejected improperly a few times; usually it's just some simple mistake.  But, if you own an *unconverted* fixed week, you should be able to deposit it as long as fees are paid and your account is not in arrears.  They can even be deposited to your "free" Wyndham RCI account.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 29, 2012)

Giselherr said:


> I think, perhaps, I worded my question incorrectly.  I still own fixed weeks at Ocean Key, Kingsgate & Patriots Place.  Subsequent to getting these weeks due to unusual circumstances I acquired a 238K points package deeded as a week 51 at Kingsgate.  After I acquired the points package I also (as part of the package) received an RCI account (which for some reason is a "weeks" account).



Pre portal days this was how you accessed you RCI deposits.  So it is a weeks membership and full RCI access you got.  you own Wyndham points NOT RCI points.  You would have to buy an RCI non-mini system ( Wynd is one of these) ! to get a real RCI points account.

I sure would be hopping mad if they took away my free weeks account with RCI, as I use it For my non-Wyndham timeshares as well.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 29, 2012)

Rememeber, if a person brought from Wyndham, they have access to inventory of most RCI Points resorts via the Wyndham Nightly Stays program. 

As I have my own separate RCI Points resorts, I just get my own deals directly off my RCI Points account --- including some of my 5 stays a DVC, The Hilton Club, the Manhatten Club, etc. And do I burn thru my RCI Points!


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes that is part of the idea.  I also consider other ways to get units, other sources: exchanges from different portals, bonus weeks, extra holidays etc.  I own several sources from which to access inventory: straight up RCI weeks, RCI points ( which I am going to drop), Wyndham and RCI weeks & points through their portal, HGVC and portals, HIVC and portals, II ( which I just let lapse), SFX and DAE independent exchange companies. So I have 10 different sources to check.  Each has a different pricing and point structure.  So I manage to book an exchange via the lowest cost source.
> 
> I generally find that Wyndham portal is cheaper for 1 br unit.  Again both of these scenarios are for high point value exchanges ( NYC, The Crane Barbados etc).  I booked 5 night in a studio NYC for 65,000 Wyndham points.  I booked a 1 br at the crane for 143,000 Wyndham points.



I understand now, Sandy. Thanks for taking the time to explain it to me.


----------



## Giselherr (Oct 1, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I think it might be two years, not three.   And, RCI doesn't care if the fees are paid or not---if the resort confirms the deposit, RCI will take it.  A few resorts will confirm for unpaid years, but most won't.


We have paid the maintenance fees and the LARGE special assessments and are current 



> If it were me, I'd start by calling RCI to see if they know *why* the resort would not confirm the deposit.  If they can't tell you, call the resort directly during normal business hours, and see if you can't eventually get transferred to the person who handles deposit confirmations.  I've had a deposit rejected improperly a few times; usually it's just some simple mistake.  But, if you own an *unconverted* fixed week, you should be able to deposit it as long as fees are paid and your account is not in arrears.  They can even be deposited to your "free" Wyndham RCI account.



I have done all of that.  There MUST be a serious epidemic going on at Kingsgate as every time I call, I am told to call another person who "handles" that  and that person is invariably "out of the office, but if I leave my name, contract number and call back number and a brief explanation" they will call me as soon as they return.  At this point, I am due over 7 call backs.

And my fixed week is, indeed, an unconverted week.  
Just today (10.1.2012) I spoke with the "accounting" department at 1-877-234-3435 who, I was told, could tell me what happened to the three weeks I had deposited to the FAX exchange system.  When I spoke to them, they told me that the FAX system does not exist any longer (as if that was news to me).  After some discussion, the person told me that she checked with her collegues who had access to that information and that I had NEVER made any deposit into the FAX system.  When I pointed out that I had before me a Deposit acknowledgement of the week dated 10/30/2006 I was told they would have to consult a supervisor and call me back -- we'll see! (but I am NOT hopeful).  I think it is time to contact the Virginia attorney General office consumer affairs division.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 1, 2012)

I deposit my UNCONVERTED FIXED WEEK 51 at Wyndham Santa Barbara online in my RCI Weeks account under my RCI Points account. RCI confimred with Wyndham (me not in middle) and ZAP, I have TPU points.

I will have to check if I can deposit that or another of my Wyndham Fixed Weeks into the Wyndham weeks account ....


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Giselherr said:


> And my fixed week is, indeed, an unconverted week.
> Just today (10.1.2012) I spoke with the "accounting" department at 1-877-234-3435 who, I was told, could tell me what happened to the three weeks I had deposited to the FAX exchange system.  When I spoke to them, they told me that the FAX system does not exist any longer (as if that was news to me).  After some discussion, the person told me that she checked with her collegues who had access to that information and that I had NEVER made any deposit into the FAX system.  When I pointed out that I had before me a Deposit acknowledgement of the week dated 10/30/2006 I was told they would have to consult a supervisor and call me back -- we'll see! (but I am NOT hopeful).  I think it is time to contact the Virginia attorney General office consumer affairs division.



I hope you can get your 2012 week deposited, if that is what you want to do.  As to the weeks you deposited in 2006, I am sure they expired when the program ended.  Since it was announced that the FAX program was discontinuing in 2009 and I don't think they took additional deposits after 2010. There would be no 2012 or 2013 inventory to exchange for.  I think 2-3 years is the maximum time a deposit is good for in any of the exchange programs that I am aware of.


----------



## Giselherr (Oct 2, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I hope you can get your 2012 week deposited, if that is what you want to do.  As to the weeks you deposited in 2006, I am sure they expired when the program ended.  Since it was announced that the FAX program was discontinuing in 2009 and I don't think they took additional deposits after 2010. There would be no 2012 or 2013 inventory to exchange for.  I think 2-3 years is the maximum time a deposit is good for in any of the exchange programs that I am aware of.



That is quite possible that they were expired, however my question then would be: Is there NOT some responsibility on Fairfield/Wyndham/Kingsgate POA to make sure that all owners with existing deposits in the FAX program that these weeks were going to be lost?


----------



## bnoble (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought the demise of FAX was well-known, but that could just be because I was active here and over at the Wyn forums when it happened.

In any event, I would let the FAX issue go, and focus on figuring out what to do with your 2012 Kingsgate.  One option---rather than deposit to RCI, consider one of the independents.  RCI will penalize your trade power for depositing "late", and an early December Williamsburg week is probably not a strong trader to begin with.  Some of the independents may treat the deposit more favorably.


----------

